# '06 GTO seats in a '67



## GTOKIDRH (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a '67 Goat and just purchased an interior from a '06. I am going to use the seats in the '67. Can anyone give me any info and or pics to accomplish this? I know it has been done and i am especially interested in the rear seat. The fronts shouldn't be too hard but any advice would be appreciated.

:willy:


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

dont do it. '64-'67 have the NICEST stock interiors of all gtos...


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

GTOKIDRH said:


> I have a '67 Goat and just purchased an interior from a '06. I am going to use the seats in the '67. Can anyone give me any info and or pics to accomplish this? I know it has been done and i am especially interested in the rear seat. The fronts shouldn't be too hard but any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> :willy:


I really like the '05 GTO seats in the front of my 1967 GTO. However, I didn't bother with the rear seat -- too much trouble fitting it properly. Good luck.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree, But if you are gonna do it....my interior will be done in about a week...I will post pics then. IF you like my job, I can probably get the Upholstery shop to modify your rear seat.....this is the hard part. The front seats fit well, with a mod to the tracks. Rears need major fabrication to look right.......alsp see CRUSTYSACK's build. Eric


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Although the 64-67 are the "nicest", by todays standard they are downright uncomfortable,
the fwd tracks of the 06 seats need to have the rear tabs ground off, you need to fabricate custom mounts in the floor. I just made a base with a 5/16 stud welded to the floor. You can use the stock fwd inboard stud to locate the seat and it will be centered with your steering wheel, and then set the other 3 points. I am 6'1 and have a really comfortable pedal and steering wheel reach with this set up. The rear poses a different problem, the 06 seat is much narrower and taller than the old one, so you either set it place and fill in the outer sides with upholstered pieces- about 5-6" wide. But this looks funny because the front and rear seats dont line up, so I split the rear seat and mounted them directly behind the fronts and made a wider center console/ sub woofer enclosure. The height issue can be addressed by having the round piece that goes around the headrest removed and just leaving the headrest in (for safety) or leave the headrest out for the old school look. I think the 4 bucket seats look good though. search my interior posts and you will see


----------



## GTOKIDRH (Jul 13, 2012)

Any pics of your seats Crustysack?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

heres the post of almost finished interior http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/65-gto-carbon-interior-32490/
the first pic has the rears with no headrests but I have them in now


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Crusty, When you 'widened the back seat', did you still need fillers between the seats and the rear quarter panels?.....mine is "in progress as we speak. Thanks, Eric:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Also......did you guys see the 64 GTO in the new High Performance Pontiac Mag??? The owner mounted 2 front buckets in the back ....looks like a 2+2 set up......extremely cool mods on the car, in and out....Eric


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yes I made filler pieces for the side to cover up the exposed floor and rear brace, they were about 2 1/2 - 3" wide and they mount kind of under the seat sides just to blacked out those spots


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I figured that would be necessary,,,,,we shortened my seats last week, and are gonna mount them to a 67 GTO rear seat frame back, and bottom...then use the old frames and fill in the spaces....should come out good! Fronts: modified the tracks, fit like a charm!!:cheers Eric


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys! I'm gonna start installing 06 seats in the 67 tomorrow.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

goatcheese said:


> Thanks for the info guys! I'm gonna start installing 06 seats in the 67 tomorrow.



You're gonna love those updated front seats! I'm 6'9" tall and I had the driver's seat tracks set so that I have to move the seat UP to reach the pedals. First time in history for me...........


----------



## GTOKIDRH (Jul 13, 2012)

I used 1/8" plate steel and made adapters to fit the '06 front seat tracks.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Did you use the back seats too???? Post some pics!!!!:cheers Eric


----------



## GTOKIDRH (Jul 13, 2012)

I haven't done the rears yet but plan on it. I will try and post pics.


----------



## GTOKIDRH (Jul 13, 2012)

I think i may have figured out how to add photos!








[/IMG]


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

ppurfield001 said:


> You're gonna love those updated front seats! I'm 6'9" tall and I had the driver's seat tracks set so that I have to move the seat UP to reach the pedals. First time in history for me...........


Why didn't you just sit in the back seat? Guess no one is sitting behind you..

Seats look great. Do you have to lower the seat mounts, or just change the angle? I want them for my 70.


----------



## GTOKIDRH (Jul 13, 2012)

Pics of the brackets used. Pattern was courtesy of user Agetech.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice Job! :cheers


----------

